# I need transmission for my 1986 4x4



## 1986-720-4x4-smiley (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello I am a new member, I have been pulling my hair out trying to find a transmission for my:

1986 - 720 - Z24 - 4x4 - it is a 12" housing 5 speed

I haven't been having much luck so I thought I would try this forum and see if I can get some info, any help will be greatly appreciated


----------

